# Anyone bought a farm in BC?



## alex1978 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,
Am hoping to move out to Vancouver island this year with my sister and my mum.
We are going to be buying a small farm, as we breed horses here in the UK at the moment so would be taking a couple of stallions and some mares with us. Am also a wildlife artist and my sister is healthcare assistant, my mum is retired.
Have no idea where to start or how long it takes - there is so much conflicting advise on the net and some say it takes years - others months!!! Have heard if you go through these companies they have a far lower failure rate and can get you fast tracked?
Anyone else been down the farming route and if so what company did you use if any?
Or would it be quicker to enter as and artist and a health carer? We were hoping to put our farm on the market in May and move this year - so any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alex1978 said:


> Hi,
> Am hoping to move out to Vancouver island this year with my sister and my mum.
> We are going to be buying a small farm, as we breed horses here in the UK at the moment so would be taking a couple of stallions and some mares with us. Am also a wildlife artist and my sister is healthcare assistant, my mum is retired.
> Have no idea where to start or how long it takes - there is so much conflicting advise on the net and some say it takes years - others months!!! Have heard if you go through these companies they have a far lower failure rate and can get you fast tracked?
> ...


You should know you cannot apply as a family group. Your sister and your mother will be on their own to apply. 
You should read the CIC website as it relates to immigrating to Canada as farmers. 
You should trim your thoughts about moving here this year. I believe it will take considerably longer.


----------

